

Ask HN: any known production use for Sinatra(rb) - eaxitect

I'm in Proof of Concept in order to use Sinatra in production, and be happy to get some feedbacks and tricks in production use (e.g. performance, scalability, etc.)
======
thibaut_barrere
I'm using in production in more than a couple of places, mostly for back-end
heavy apps (ie: not much UI). Works fairly well with Passenger in my cases.

~~~
eaxitect
I'm trying to get used to it with a simple Google Gadget project. However, it
seems OK for me to use in full (ie both in Front and Backend). However, with a
simple search, I couldn't see any solid application running entirely on it.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Did you have a look at this ?

<http://www.sinatrarb.com/wild.html>

~~~
eaxitect
yep, but either I missed a fancy one, or the list has none...seems just simple
or partial use of Sinatra, rather than a fully-fledged application.

~~~
carbon8
What exactly are you looking for? A complex Sinatra app? Sinatra is largely
suited for smaller apps, so you won't find many super complex apps built on
it, though there are some open source examples. However, it is used rather
extensively in conjunction with large, high traffic Rails apps. For instance,
the RubyGems gem sever:
[https://github.com/rubygems/gemcutter/blob/master/app/middle...](https://github.com/rubygems/gemcutter/blob/master/app/middleware/hostess.rb)

If your requirements fit within what Sinatra can provide, you shouldn't
hesitate using it. It's a very straightforward framework and works well. If
your requirements are more complex, look at Rails or Padrino, the latter of
which is built on top of Sinatra and is actually pretty awesome.

~~~
eaxitect
Thanks...Indeed, I'm using rails already, but wondering if it's wise to use
Sinatra, since the syntax and handling is very classy.

